# Buy Relaxers, pills, bud, oils and much more, whatsapp +1(941)991-3924



## 420medsupply (Aug 26, 2017)

MEDICAL CANNABIS FOR SELL,OG KUSH, WHITE WIDOW,WHITE POWDER,PILLS AND OTHERS 
WhatsappText / call…+1(941) 991-3924
Wickr.........Medsupply420


----------

